# imprimante HP psc 1210 et Airport Express : marche pas...



## CCharless (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une imprimante _hp psc 1210_ branchée en usb sur mon _airport express_.
Elle apparaît bien dans l'_administrateur airport_ ainsi que dans la liste des imprimantes reconnues lorsque je veux rajouter une imprimante via les préférences _imprimantes et fax_.
Là où ça coince, c'est quand je dois sélectionner un gestionnaire d'imprimante lors de la tentative d'ajout d'imprimante, aucun gestionnaire présent sur mon DD ne fonctionne.
J'ai l'impression que mon imprimante n'est pas compatible avec l'_airport express_ et que seul une bidouille pourrait la faire fonctionner quand-même, si la chose est possible.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gidéhef (11 Octobre 2008)

Mon imprimante HP fonctionne sur l'Airport Express sous Tiger. Sous Léopard, ça ne marche plus depuis la X.5.2.


----------



## CCharless (11 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour la réponse. 
Quel est le modèle de ta hp ?
Elle était sensée être compatible au départ ou tu as dû "bidouiller" ?


----------



## Gidéhef (12 Octobre 2008)

C'est une LaserJet 1018. Elle n'est normalement pas compatible avec le système Apple, mais on trouve sur le web des procédures et des pilotes pour Unix qui sont adaptées.

Mon imprimante fonctionnait très bien (et fonctionne encore, j'ai fait un essai récent) sur la borne avec Tiger. Et elle fonctionnait encore avec la version d'origine de Jaguar. Mais depuis la 2ème release, le dialogue avec la borne ne se fait plus correctement. Un message signale que l'hôte de la borne (avec l'adressi IP de la borne) est occupé. Et je n'ai pas réussi à débloquer.

L'impression sous Windows avec Parallels Desktop ne marche pas mieux : les procédures Bonjour de Mac OX reprennent toujours la main !

Donc maintenant, mon imprimante est en permanence reliée à un port USB. Dommage !


----------



## CCharless (12 Octobre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> C'est une LaserJet 1018. Elle n'est normalement pas compatible avec le système Apple, mais on trouve sur le web des procédures et des pilotes pour Unix qui sont adaptées.





Gidéhef a dit:


> Mais depuis la 2ème release, le dialogue avec la borne ne se fait plus correctement.


Je vois... Pas de chance ça.
J'essaierais bien ta technique avec la mienne, on ne sait jamais...
Tu aurais un lien vers les procédures et pilotes permettant de tester ?
La hp psc 1210 serait-elle compatible avec cette méthode (même sous tiger) ?


----------



## Gidéhef (12 Octobre 2008)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de pilote. Si ton imprimante fonctionne en USB direct, le pilote est bien reconnu et devrait fonctionner à travers la borne.


----------



## CCharless (12 Octobre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de pilote. Si ton imprimante fonctionne en USB direct, le pilote est bien reconnu et devrait fonctionner à travers la borne.


Eh ben en tous cas quand je clique sur le + pour rajouter une imprimante, elle appairait dans la liste en tant qu'imprimante bonjour mais il n'y a aucun gestionnaire qui s'y relie automatiquement et je ne vois aucun gestionnaire compatible si j'essaies de le trouver manuellement.  Il y a une dizaines d'autres hp psc, je les ai tous testé mais bien sûr ça ne marche pas...  comment faut-il faire pour utiliser le bon pilote ? Ça fonctionne effectivement bien en usb...


----------



## Gidéhef (13 Octobre 2008)

Si ton imprimante marche en USB direct, tu peux toujours relever le nom du pilote utilisé et le sélectionner manuellement lorsque tu définies une nouvelle fois ton imprimante sous Bonjour.

Tu as un autre pilote développé pour les systèmes Unix là !

Et tu as aussi un pilote avec Gutenprint pour ton modèle d'imprimante.


----------



## CCharless (13 Octobre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Si ton imprimante marche en USB direct, tu peux toujours relever le nom du pilote utilisé et le sélectionner manuellement lorsque tu définies une nouvelle fois ton imprimante sous Bonjour.


Le pilote utilisé en usb se nomme HP All-in-One 4.0.3.  Il est sélectionné automatiquement quand l'imprimante est branchée en usb mais pas quand elle est branchée sur l'airport express, et quand je fais "sélectionner un gestionnaire à utiliser" elle n'apparaît pas dans la liste. Il y aussi "autre" où je peut indiquer le chemin du pilote mais je ne sais pas où je pourrais le trouver.


Gidéhef a dit:


> Et tu as aussi un pilote avec Gutenprint pour ton modèle d'imprimante.


J'ai testé avec la dernière version 5.2.0 mais ça ne marche pas non plus.





Gidéhef a dit:


> Tu as un autre pilote développé pour les systèmes Unix là !


Ça il faudra que j'essaie mais ça a l'air compliqué à mettre en place, à tester quand j'aurai le temps.


----------



## Gidéhef (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour le moment, je n'ai plus d'idée pour faire fonctionner mon imprimante sur la borne Airport Express avec Léopard. Je refais des essais après chaque nouvelle màj du système, mais toujours sans résultat.
Mais avec Tiger, ça marche très bien !
Donc, un câble USB sous Léopard et, quelquefois, quand j'ai vraiment besoin d'imprimer de nombreux documents sans le fil à la patte, redémarrage sur Tiger qui reste dans une petite partition sur un gros disque externe !


----------



## CCharless (29 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben merci pour ces réponses.
Je n'ai plus Tiger mais je me souviens d'avoir fait des essais à l'époque et ça ne donnait rien non plus.
C'est râlant, mais je crois que je vais laisser tomber.


----------



## Gidéhef (29 Octobre 2008)

Rectification sur mon message précédent !!!
Je suis retourné sur le site de la Linux Fondation où je trouve une procédure qui me permet d'imprimer sur mon imprimante HP LaserJet 1018 non supportée par Apple, et une nouvelle version du pilote est disponible depuis 2 jours. J'ai fait la mise à jour et maintenant j'imprime avec la borne Airport Express !

Sur la page de la Linux Fondation qui concerne ton imprimante HP PSC 1210, un nouveau pilote est aussi disponible. Tu devrais donc refaire un essai après avoir désinstallé le précédent pilote si tu l'avais installé (la procédure de désinstallation de la version antérieure est comprise dans le package d'installation) et ressayer avec la nouvelle release du pilote hpijs ! (Il faut aussi avoir installé Ghostscript et le filtre Foomatic-RIP !)


----------



## Gidéhef (29 Octobre 2008)

Je me suis peut-être réjouis un peu trop vite. En fait, maintenant je peux faire une impression. Mais ensuite, si je tente une seconde impression, la borne répond que l'imprimante n'est pas prête et met la file d'attente en pause. Il faut arrêter puis allumer à nouveau la borne Airport Express pour qu'elle accepte de relancer un dialogue avec l'imprimante et effectue l'impression. Puis, rebelotte, l'imprimante est derechef occupée.

Donc, a priori, ce n'est pas jouable. Je vais rebrancher cette bécane sur un port USB et la mettre en partage pour que les autres postes la voie et qu'ils puissent imprimer (encore faut-il que le poste sur lequel elle est reliée ne soit pas en sommeil !). Dommage !


----------



## CCharless (29 Octobre 2008)

Ré-essayes !
J'ai installé Ghostscript, le filtre Foomatic-RIP et le pilote que tu m'as indiqué.  
J'ai fait tout cela sans trop me poser de question et je n'ai aucune idée de la raison pour laquelle il y a ces différentes choses à installer.
J'ai testé et ça a fonctionné, puis j'ai eu le même soucis que toi, j'ai donc redémarrer ma borne mais depuis ça fonctionne très bien.
On verra avec le temps mais en tous cas c'est la première fois que j'arrive à un résultat, c'est génial, je suis très content.

Merci beaucoup, et retestes de ton côté, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Gidéhef (29 Octobre 2008)

Là, je suis content pour toi !
Je réessayerai demain à tête reposée. Ce soir, je sature.


----------



## supermouk (1 Novembre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Là, je suis content pour toi !
> Je réessayerai demain à tête reposée. Ce soir, je sature.



dan le même genre de problèmes, j'avais déjà posté un mail hier soir sur la page internet, j'ai une hp laserjet 4000 sans port usb, et je n'arrive plus à la faire marcher via ma netgear (je n'ai pas d'airport) depuis que j'ai installé ma lifebox. J'ai essayé de télécharger via linux un nouveau drivers, mais je suis totale paumée. pourtant ma hp apparait, l'impression semble se lancer, et puis ça s'arrête mystérieusement, 
une petite aide pliz...


----------



## CCharless (1 Novembre 2008)

supermouk a dit:


> dan le même genre de problèmes, j'avais déjà posté un mail hier soir sur la page internet, j'ai une hp laserjet 4000 sans port usb, et je n'arrive plus à la faire marcher via ma netgear (je n'ai pas d'airport) depuis que j'ai installé ma lifebox. J'ai essayé de télécharger via linux un nouveau drivers, mais je suis totale paumée. pourtant ma hp apparait, l'impression semble se lancer, et puis ça s'arrête mystérieusement,
> une petite aide pliz...


Je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir t'aider, je crains que ça ne dépasse mes compétences mais on peut toujours essayer : 
Vas dans les préférences "imprimantes et fax" et que tu cliques sur "+".  

Est-ce que le nom de ton imprimante apparaît dans "par défaut" ?  
Si oui, qu'est-il indiqué dans la colonne Type ?  
Si tu cliques sur le nom de ton imprimante, qu'est-ce qui apparaît à côté de "imprimer via" ?


----------



## supermouk (1 Novembre 2008)

oui, l'imprimante apparait bien, mais l'état signifie qu'elle est arrêtée.
je l'ai rsélectionné, rien n'y fait.
mais je suis sur le site de netgear, je viens de raliser un truc, et si ma netgear n'était pas compatible adsl ? ce qui me parait assez raccord, vu que dès que je suis connectée via airport. Dès que je me désactive d'airport, j'ai plus d'internet.
Pourtant, mon routeur a à peine deux ans, je n'arrive pas à savoir, le service technique n'est pas open, je vais sur le forum..


----------



## CCharless (1 Novembre 2008)

Dis-donc, tes phrases manquent parfois un peu de clarté, ce serait peut-être pas mal de te relire avant de poster. 
Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que l'adsl vient faire là dedans.
Concernant l'imprimante, tu n'as pas vraiment répondu à mes questions : une fois que tu cliques sur "+", dans les préférences "imprimantes et fax", que vois-tu ?
Dans mon cas, je voyait bien apparaître mon imprimante et il était indiqué "bonjour" dans la colonne "type".
Le problème est qu'aucun driver n'apparaissait à côté de "imprimer via".
En suivant les conseils de Gidéhef, un nom de driver est apparu à cet endroit et j'ai pu faire fonctionner mon imprimante.
Si ton problème est le même, voici, exactement et dans l'ordre, ce que j'ai installé pour le résoudre (je te met des liens de téléchargement direct): 
- Ghostscript
- foomatic
- hpijs


----------



## Gidéhef (1 Novembre 2008)

Sur la même page du driver Unix adaptés à MacOSX hpijs, la LaserJet 4000 est bien prise en compte. Mais si on suit le lien qu'elle indique, la page spécifique indique qu'il faut aussi faire un réglage sur l'imprimante pour qu'elle puisse imprimer le postscript : dans le menu de l'imprimante, l'entrée "Personality" doit être mise sur "Auto" et  non sur "PCL" ou "PS" !


----------



## supermouk (1 Novembre 2008)

donc, je reprends, voilà pourquoi je participe si peu au forum, j'ai toujours l'impression d'être hyper confuse, 
donc, je vais dans mes préférences imprimante, je clique sur + et aucune imprimante n'apparait (quand je suis sur la page navigateur par défaut, )
si je clique sur la page imprimante IP, aucune n'apparait non plus. 
Je te parle de l'adsl parce que j'étais auparavant sur noos, via modem, et que je viens de passer sur la livebox. Et la livebox a comme qui dirait couper le sifflet à mon routeur netgear. J'ai beau avoir mes ordis reliés via ethernet à mon routeur, lui même relié à ma livebox, je suis relié uniqument via airport. et dès que je me plugge en ethernet, internet ne marche plus..


----------



## CCharless (1 Novembre 2008)

supermouk a dit:


> donc, je reprends, voilà pourquoi je participe si peu au forum, j'ai toujours l'impression d'être hyper confuse,


Ah ben non, il faut pas se laisser décourager comme ça, tu t'en sort très bien.  


supermouk a dit:


> donc, je vais dans mes préférences imprimante, je clique sur + et aucune imprimante n'apparait (quand je suis sur la page navigateur par défaut, )
> si je clique sur la page imprimante IP, aucune n'apparait non plus.


Alors je crois effectivement que ton problème est différent de celui que nous avons abordé dans ce post et que ce ne sont pas ces pilotes UNIX qui vont t'aider.


supermouk a dit:


> Je te parle de l'adsl parce que j'étais auparavant sur noos, via modem, et que je viens de passer sur la livebox. Et la livebox a comme qui dirait couper le sifflet à mon routeur netgear. J'ai beau avoir mes ordis reliés via ethernet à mon routeur, lui même relié à ma livebox, je suis relié uniqument via airport. et dès que je me plugge en ethernet, internet ne marche plus..


Oui, j'ai finalement lu ton post original qui décrit le problème ici.  
Je pense d'ailleurs qu'il vaut mieux que la suite de ton problème soit discuté directement sur ce topic plutôt que sur celui-ci, afin d'éviter les répétitions.
Pour ma part, je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider, je ne m'y connais vraiment pas assez...
Désolé et bonne chance.


----------



## Gidéhef (2 Novembre 2008)

Je pense que tu peux avoir un problème de DHCP ! Dans le réseau local, un des postes est le maître et délivre une adresse IP à chacun des autres appareils qui se connectent au réseau. Et, bien sûr, il doit être unique. Si ta borne Netgear est déjà serveur DHCP, il ne faut pas que la Livebox le fasse : il faut déconnecter cette option en se connectant à la Livebox et en allant dans l'onglet >Configuration >Avancé >Réseau et décocher le bouton "Activation du seveur DHCP".

Sinon, si tu veux que la Livebox gère ton réseau local, tu vérifie la configuration de ta borne Netgear, puis il faut que tu associes les appareils en suivant la procédure décrite dans la brochure de la Livebox, qui consiste à appuyer sur le bouton adhoc et au branchement de l'appareil !


----------



## supermouk (2 Novembre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux avoir un problème de DHCP ! Dans le réseau local, un des postes est le maître et délivre une adresse IP à chacun des autres appareils qui se connectent au réseau. Et, bien sûr, il doit être unique. Si ta borne Netgear est déjà serveur DHCP, il ne faut pas que la Livebox le fasse : il faut déconnecter cette option en se connectant à la Livebox et en allant dans l'onglet >Configuration >Avancé >Réseau et décocher le bouton "Activation du seveur DHCP".
> 
> Sinon, si tu veux que la Livebox gère ton réseau local, tu vérifie la configuration de ta borne Netgear, puis il faut que tu associes les appareils en suivant la procédure décrite dans la brochure de la Livebox, qui consiste à appuyer sur le bouton adhoc et au branchement de l'appareil !



Je pense que je vais tout reconnecter en resetant ma livebox, parce que lorsque je décoche dhcp dans mon réseau, je n'ai plus d'internet, et je n'arrive pas à retrouver ma netgear sur mon réseau, j'ai la config, j'ai tous les éléments, mais même sur mon utilitaires airport elle n'apparait pas, comme si la livebox avait tout effacé.


----------

